# Chinese Basketball Officials and Fans Upset About Yao



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> While Yao Ming begins the first steps in his recuperation from surgery on a broken bone in his left foot, the Rockets could be faced with trying to mend a suddenly anxious relationship with basketball officials and fans in China.
> 
> The concern is over the recovery timetable — four to six months — the Rockets originally announced and Yao's subsequent availability to play with the Chinese national team at the World Championships this summer in Japan.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/printstory.mpl/sports/3797717


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> "I just want Yao to recover when he can and become an even better basketball player," Van Gundy said. "I've got enough problems already without being *a vicious capitalist pig.*"


:rofl:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, you can't blame the government and fans for being pissed.... national pride's at stake, and the best player in the country gets injured playing in a meaningless game. I mean, it's great for Rockets fans that Yao gets to rest, but basically Chinese basketball fans feel like they just got screwed.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> well, you can't blame the government and fans for being pissed.... national pride's at stake, and the best player in the country gets injured playing in a meaningless game. I mean, it's great for Rockets fans that Yao gets to rest, but *basically Chinese basketball fans feel like they just got screwed.*


And we, American Rockets fans have been... offered a year's worth of Hershey's? Who are they to whine and no masked cursing? Teams don't just take out the stars from a lottery-bound team for the last stretch of games. The organization still has the responsibility to provide entertaining basketball to paying fans. Chinese basketball fans should just quiet down. Yao got hurt. It sucks, and we hate it too. At the end, there are two nations with two agendas, but only one Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> And we, American Rockets fans have been... offered a year's worth of Hershey's? Who are they to whine and b1tch? Teams don't just take out the stars from a lottery-bound team for the last stretch of games. The organization still has the responsibility to provide entertaining basketball to paying fans. Chinese basketball fans should just quiet down. Yao got hurt. It sucks, and we hate it too. At the end, there are two nations with two agendas, but only one Yao.


well, I think the Reuters news service has kinda exaggerated the situation, actually from what I've read, the majority of Chinese basketball fans are feeling the same way as the American Rockets fans do.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> And we, American Rockets fans have been... offered a year's worth of Hershey's? Who are they to whine and b1tch? Teams don't just take out the stars from a lottery-bound team for the last stretch of games. The organization still has the responsibility to provide entertaining basketball to paying fans. Chinese basketball fans should just quiet down. Yao got hurt. It sucks, and we hate it too. At the end, there are two nations with two agendas, but only one Yao.


yeah, but we were constantly *****ing about yao having to play overseas too. you cant get mad at fans on what could very well be the chinese basketball equivalent of this site complaining about the rockets.

though it is funny that they are making it out to be some sort of conspiracy or something. and that capitalist comment was ****ing hilarious.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Meh. It happens. Get over it. At least he'll be healthy for the NBA season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> And we, American Rockets fans have been... offered a year's worth of Hershey's? Who are they to whine and no masked cursing? Teams don't just take out the stars from a lottery-bound team for the last stretch of games. The organization still has the responsibility to provide entertaining basketball to paying fans. Chinese basketball fans should just quiet down. Yao got hurt. It sucks, and we hate it too. At the end, there are two nations with two agendas, but only one Yao.


I'm only stating that I understand why they would be pissed, not saying I thought Yao should've sat out for the rest of the season. Think about how you would feel if Yao injured himself in the national championships and was forced to sit out next season instead.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm only stating that I understand why they would be pissed, not saying I thought Yao should've sat out for the rest of the season. Think about how you would feel if Yao injured himself in the national championships and was forced to sit out next season instead.


I would be angry. Though not that much angrier than at the fact that Tmac and Yao were out a combined 50 games this season. I would understand the sad truth that injuries come along with sports. I also would not attack the Chinese government crying conspiracy. I understand where they are coming from, but that does not mean that they are being reasonable.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't help feeling sorry for Yao. The guy just wants to play ball and work hard... be it for the Rockets or the Chinese national team. Yet he has to get wrapped up in all the hoopla. 

Before Yao got hurt did anyone.. including these people expect.. him NOT to play in that game?? No, I don't think so... everyone expected him to play and try to continue his streak of positive improvement. 

They can't have it both ways.. if JVG had sat him on the bench and said we aren't going to take a chance on you getting hurt, then the argument would have been JVG is restricting his play so he won't be able to improve before the Chinese national team games... either way you are at risk of being flamed.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> well, I think the Reuters news service has kinda exaggerated the situation, actually from what I've read, the majority of Chinese basketball fans are feeling the same way as the American Rockets fans do.


Media has a tendency to do that... its the nature of the beast I guess... they figure inciting people's emotions sells advertising. Irritating as all get out!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

""He (Van Gundy) disabled Yao Ming! He's more vicious than a capitalist!" fumed one chat-room fan, according to Reuters news service. "The Rockets are already out of the playoffs, yet Yao still plays. I firmly support (Van Gundy's) sacking!" "


who wants to take bets it was ming7_6?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not a big deal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

How does the Chinese team fair when it comes to these games? If they don't have a shot at winning even with Yao then the same can be said that there really is no reason for him to play if they are not going to win.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't see why all this noise is being made. Yao has sacrificed his summers and offseasons time and time again to play for his country's national team. He has never refused to play for the team or given excuses that we hear from plenty of American players, so when he gets hurt and has to miss the World Championships due to an injury his people are mad? They need to grow up and develop some rationality.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> I don't see why all this noise is being made. Yao has sacrificed his summers and offseasons time and time again to play for his country's national team. He has never refused to play for the team or given excuses that we hear from plenty of American players, so when he gets hurt and has to miss the World Championships due to an injury his people are mad? They need to grow up and develop some rationality.


You hit it right on the head..i agree 110%.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> I don't see why all this noise is being made. Yao has sacrificed his summers and offseasons time and time again to play for his country's national team. He has never refused to play for the team or given excuses that we hear from plenty of American players, so when he gets hurt and has to miss the World Championships due to an injury his people are mad? They need to grow up and develop some rationality.


 Couldn't have said it better myself. Repped!

EDIT: Must spread some reps around...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yes but china knows they need yao

its all about rivarly between the japs and chinese, with yao the chinese people can totally dominate the japs and show that they are the greatest. it'll be all over the country in every magazine, newspaper, tv show etc etc. but if the japs beat china it'll be shameful uopn the government and people.

i know this... mainly cause im chinese... its really all about pride and the bitter relationship between the japanese and chinese. thats why the government desperately wants yao to play cause if he doesnt china wouldnt look like a world superpower and lose really badly to every team, even australia (that's bad). 

but i also understand what every1 is saying and i agree. the government in this case should back off and let yao rest up this summer. during the past few years yao has fought long and hard for his country for no result and by october he was too tired to play long minutes in the nba. yao should jus rest up this offseason.... watch some movies, gym a bit, bit of cardio, shoot around n thats it.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

chn353 said:


> yes but china knows they need yao
> 
> its all about rivarly between the japs and chinese, with yao the chinese people can totally dominate the japs and show that they are the greatest. it'll be all over the country in every magazine, newspaper, tv show etc etc. but if the japs beat china it'll be shameful uopn the government and people.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I definitely understand the political rivalry that is Japan and China. However, it is in the interest of the Chinese government to protect their investment. If they over-use Yao now, it is possible that in the future, Yao will be of no use to them. It's only wise politics.

Also, it's not about being a "superpower." US is perhaps the only superpower in the world with a good basketball team. The rest of the good teams like Serbia Montenegro, Argentina, and Lithuania are all somewhere between the third and the first world.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

And if China really wants to get a serious basketball program then it shouldn't have its entire fate held in the hands of one man.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jworth said:


> And if China really wants to get a serious basketball program then it shouldn't have its entire fate held in the hands of one man.


They can't help it that they have one of the best players in the world. I'm sure they're working hard to develop other players, too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> And if China really wants to get a serious basketball program then it shouldn't have its entire fate held in the hands of one man.


yeah, houston has their entire fate in the hands of 2 men. much better.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, houston has their entire fate in the hands of 2 men. much better.


An entire country is much different than one NBA team.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I hate people that just call everyone racist. They call Van Gundy racist, but they forget that he's actually one of Yao's biggest supporters.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> well, I think the Reuters news service has kinda exaggerated the situation, actually from what I've read, the majority of Chinese basketball fans are feeling the same way as the American Rockets fans do.


I agree, I seriously doubt the Chinese, (people like us who love us some Yao) would want him doing anything that could endanger the longevity and effectiveness of his career. I think this is the CBA pulling stunts to make Yao and his family feel 'obligated' for him to play. I'm not trying to offend anyone on this board who is a chinese nationalist, but come on? HE HAS A BROKEN FOOT? I think we kinda need to let that injury heal completely on someone as big as him? :raised_ey 
But in the end, part of me sees the _new Yao Ming_the Yao that dominates and growls after he dunks... and then theres the _humble modest _ Yao Ming who still has the societal influences and for lack of a better term "guri" (yes I know that's japanese..) honor duty obligation to his country. As americans that's not a principle we're familar with. I am hoping he will be 'selfish' and not 'selfless' and think of his longterm health and the goals he has for his career, not the national team. :cheers: 
Get well soon Yao Baby!
ps. I think Gumby is alot of things, but a vicious capitalist pig? That's one I wouldn't even call him :biggrin:


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

HOOPCHINA: CBA gave up Yao Ming in World Champion
Fans: A wise decision, finally
source:http://sports.sina.com.cn/s/2006-04-18/0333836133s.shtml


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jiangsheng said:


> HOOPCHINA: CBA gave up Yao Ming in World Champion
> Fans: A wise decision, finally
> source:http://sports.sina.com.cn/s/2006-04-18/0333836133s.shtml


Best post I've seen all day.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

All this smack against the American league is what WNBA's Lauren Jackson fans have faced from her home country of Australia. She comes over here and plays the 38 or so game schedule, wins MVP and a Championship, and then goes back to Oz and has to fight injuries and can't play in their pro league. And it's all the fault of the Ugly American League...which is ridiculous.

One thing to remember about the Chinese National Team and the significance of the World Championships. The primary purpose of the Worlds is to sort out the teams that will qualify to play in the 2008 Olympic Games...which will be held where??? In Beijing, China. And further guess what??? The host country for the Games automatically gets their team in the competition.

Bottom line, the Worlds mean nothing but bragging rights for the Chinese as far as qualifying for the Olympic Games in 2008. 

Rest up for 2007 NBA season, Yao...


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Team Yao: This report is irresponsible. Reporting extremists despite the public opinion.
CBA: Biased perspective should not be reported as fact.
source:
http://sports.sina.com.cn/k/2006-04-19/13082168903.shtml


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

> "He (Van Gundy) disabled Yao Ming! He's more vicious than a capitalist!"


Good lord. I wonder if it hurts to be that stupid. lol


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Good lord. I wonder if it hurts to be that stupid. lol
> 
> [/size]


I wonder if anybody in China think capitalist is that evil any more. The quote sounds like someone who still lives in the cold war era.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jiangsheng said:


> I wonder if anybody in China think capitalist is that evil any more. The quote sounds like someone who still lives in the cold war era.


well, I did see some quotes like that in some Chinese forums but pbviously ppl who said that were just joking


----------



## single-9 (May 10, 2005)

for me, a chinese student, reading western news papers is such an funny thing. sometimes they'll show me what really happened in our country, as chinese old saying " looker-on knows more". but sometimes they just make me doubt whether i really live in the county named china. :biggrin:


----------

